# savanah monitor ..video and pics!



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ok i got my camra to work and i am gona take a video of her eating! just gona go find somthin to get her to eat! and i will have pics and video up very soon!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Announcing an upcoming pic and vid thread with a thread...awesome.

Will you be telling us with new threads that you got the pics, you got the vid, you're working on posting each and finally a new one for the pic and another new one for the vid? I'm waiting on tenterhooks for all of these!

J/K, man...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

here is 2 pics of her and a pic of my tank!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

here is the link to the video beware if you got a soft heart don't click


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

and after eating that snake she ate lot's of beef!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Um...what is her usual diet? Beef sounds like it might not be the best thing to feed as a staple...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well i feed her lot's of meal worms raw shrimp beef pork rarly jumbo grass hopes crixs salmon...

and a daily run!

and pinks!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What are the last four words in your first sentence?

By pinks, do you mean pinkies...newborn mice?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is "grass hopes crixs salmon" "grasshoppers, crickets and salmon"?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ok her diet is...pinkies,shrimp,meal worms,crickets,salmon,beef,grass hoopers jumbo,worms from bait shop!

that's the most often foods she get's!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

more pics...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Looks more like a lizard than a fish.....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I was hoping that someone else would notice that this was (properly) moved from the Lounge to (an improper place...) Piranha Pics and Vids...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

lol you guys are right it's not a fish but it eat's way more aggresivly than a piranha..lol


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Announcing an upcoming pic and vid thread with a thread...awesome.
> 
> Will you be telling us with new threads that you got the pics, you got the vid, you're working on posting each and finally a new one for the pic and another new one for the vid? I'm waiting on tenterhooks for all of these!
> 
> J/K, man...


That's the way the directors worked at a university I used to work at. I was technical staff and out of the loop but I think they had meetings about having meetings and went on retreats to think about having better meetings. They were probably having orgies and congratulation middle management for cutting down on staff cost even though it meant the staff would have to work until 71 to retire.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll welcome a komodo dragon on the piranha thread and the very least a nile monitor. That kind of means the Savanah came up a little short.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

shanker said:


> I'll welcome a komodo dragon on the piranha thread and the very least a nile monitor. That kind of means the Savanah came up a little short.


i don't have the time plus the space for somthin the high up! but so far i readly like my savanah monitor!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

will get more pics if any body wants some?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lets see you feed him an anaconda-


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> lets see you feed him an anaconda-


ahh sure but it's not gona be any difrent than a garder snake!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how long ya had your savanha? how old ya think he is?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

she's camra shy!..lol and cueball i think she is like 5-6 months old! maby more!


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

that monitor is sweet!! how big of a tank can they be in for life? and she sound like she is a pig. does she eat alot?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well for a tank 6'L 4'H 6'W is good anything bigger is better! she eat's a alot a day she's 12'' long head to tail and very tamed!


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

thats a huge tank man youd would just be beter off sealing a room off and just have a room for her.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well my room is her room i always have the tank open she sleeps on my bed and wakes me up at night! she tends to cral under my pillow!..lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> lets see you feed him an anaconda-


ahh sure but it's not gona be any difrent than a garder snake!
[/quote]

uh, it was a sarcastic/dry joke... and a conda would eat a savanaha as a small snack dude---


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i know!...lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats is a sweet ass monitor tho!!! do you actually sleep with it?? sounds kinda crazy to me?..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Why am I thinking that there's going to be a headline from Ontario about some dude getting clawed to death by an angry monitor in his bed?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

its nice that its tame but dam... i wouldnt let it run like that... you must have a captive breed one to be that tame..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^yours isnt a captive cue?? why would you buy a "wild" moitor?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

mines 9 years old... back then thay didnt have the smart breeders thay do now days i dont think...i was just always told mine was a wild hatched moniter....(who knows realy)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i see.... that does make sense-


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

do you have any pics of your 9 year old monitor?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

heres a few one of him eatin a month old chicken chick and him on his cage


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Why am I thinking that there's going to be a headline from Ontario about some dude getting clawed to death by an angry monitor in his bed?


lol now if shes pissed i know! i find there very mody! but when there in a bad mood i turn the heat light off and when she in a good mood great time to play hide and seek! i put food around my room and she has to snif it all out!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

??????? eat them please!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

finaly


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dude, your feeding your savannah monitor the wrong types of food. savannahs don't eat shrimp and salmon in the wild and pretty sure you going to have bad luck with it in the long-run. feed it something healthy like a base diet of turkey and occasional hard-boiled eggs as treat.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i know i stoped it! i feed her mealys, crixs, pinks, egg, before for proteen it was shimp and stuff but no more!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

another video nothin cruel


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Interesting, i still prefer piranhas..


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

buddy you wana stay into piranhas you got the sweetest of all! hey if you want to sell your rhom i am interested!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

what is wrong with you monators? (sp)

you keep sending this thread to the wrong places first piranhas pictures and now fresh water pictures just send it to non piranhas and fresh water pictures!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

"Monators" is indeed not the correct spelling of "moderators". This is the correct place for it if you look at the description of the forum (even though the title is off). I'd like to see it re-titled.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i know i spelt it wrong!..lol but wondering why thay keep sending it to the wrong place it's been the second time!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Again, read the description of the forum. It is the correct forum, but it should be re-titled if it is to truly include herps.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

this is hilarious.
I remember seeing this thread in the lounge then in the piranha pic forum and now its in the freshwater pic's forum. LOL

hopfully the forth move will be the correct forum.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

(Again, check the official description of the forum. According to said description, this is the place for herp pics. I don't agree with the title, however.)


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I would think that photos of a Reptile belongs in the Reptiles, Amphibians, and Arthropods section of the site, but I guess not.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd agree with you in general, but I guess they want to move those photo threads here...



> This is a forum to share and stash all your photography of your non piranha aquatic pets, reptiles, and amphibians!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ahh what ever so what do you guys think of my savannah monitor?


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

hes a mean looking m**********r!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

friendlyest lizard! just a bit camra shy..lol


----------



## piranhadaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

cool lizard, but that tiny ass snake sure put up a fight!!! and why couldnt it catch it by itself???


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well she would have goten a mouth full of bedding!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i will have to get more pics once i get the cam working!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hey C-H get your lizard some turkey to try... you must have ate turkey today right? shave some meat off the neck (guts in a bag) or even cooked he well love it......


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

nah we had turky yesterday! today it's a busy day! but yah she does like anythin that has blood on it!


----------

